# November 2012 Photo Thread



## dweller (Nov 1, 2012)

start with a little bit of autumn




autumnal by dweller88, on Flickr




autumnal by dweller88, on Flickr




autumnal by dweller88, on Flickr




autumnal by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 2, 2012)

Sweeties


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 3, 2012)

Can you guess I've just unpacked my camera? Up yours mobile and your apps


----------



## Firky (Nov 3, 2012)

I like the barrel distortion on your first pic dwellers.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## RoyReed (Nov 4, 2012)

Nice colours and composition.


----------



## dweller (Nov 4, 2012)

firky said:


> I like the barrel distortion on your first pic dwellers.


 
Thanks, still having fun with the fisheye cctv lens.
The only issue is I have to go down to 2megapixels and there is still vignetting in the corners.
I'm tempted by the samyang 7.5mm lens which gives fantastic results but that is over 200 quid. As opposed to the £18 cheap fun from the CCTV.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 4, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Nov 4, 2012)

Great reflections neonwilderness...


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 5, 2012)

Mmm, it's quite hard to take photos of fireworks. They're too quick dammit, you only get 1 go per firework 

What's the secret?


----------



## dweller (Nov 5, 2012)

Kilburn Square by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Nov 5, 2012)

love the first one of those firework shots sweet fa


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 6, 2012)

A few more on flickr


----------



## weltweit (Nov 6, 2012)

I have never so far managed to get decent fireworks images. I imagine I need my tripod and then perhaps bulb mode and a cable release, perhaps f11 to f22 and to open the shutter for the duration of the fireworks bits that I want in the image. Still that is this year gone by, my fault.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 6, 2012)

dweller said:


> love the first one of those firework shots sweet fa


Cheers - it was the only half decent one of about 30!


weltweit said:


> I have never so far managed to get decent fireworks images. I imagine I need my tripod and then perhaps bulb mode and a cable release, perhaps f11 to f22 and to open the shutter for the duration of the fireworks bits that I want in the image. Still that is this year gone by, my fault.


I've finally got round to getting hold of a tripod (well, stealing borrowing one from school) and it's made a massive difference. I've even started to move away from auto; only 3 short years after getting the camera  For those firework pictures, I scrolled through the various presets on the camera, taking shots at each preset, then waited to see what would happen. When I get time, I'll look at the data & find out what was actually happening... I've still got no idea about any of the technical stuff but I've got ideas in my head of what the pictures _should_ look like. I got given a couple of books for xmas a couple of years ago so it might be time to actually open them...


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 6, 2012)

neonwilderness said:


> A few more on flickr


I've just clicked where they're taken. For a good few years, we used to munch a load of shrooms then walk from Fenham to Gateshead for that display. Walking through the toon then over the river, getting progressively more fucked up is one of my favourite memories of living in Newcastle. By the time we'd get to the park, it was all a bit Apocalypse Now


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 6, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> I've just clicked where they're taken. For a good few years, we used to munch a load of shrooms then walk from Fenham to Gateshead for that display. Walking through the toon then over the river, getting progressively more fucked up is one of my favourite memories of living in Newcastle. By the time we'd get to the park, it was all a bit Apocalypse Now




Thankfully I live a bit closer to the park than Fenham, so it wasn't quite so much of a trek to get there!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 8, 2012)

This is a real sign on the way from LA to Vegas.


----------



## dweller (Nov 9, 2012)

Number 7 by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## RoyReed (Nov 11, 2012)

Went to St John-at-Hampstead church yesterday. There was a choir there rehearsing for a Mozart Requiem concert - absolutely beautiful!




St John-at-Hampstead Church by RoyReed, on Flickr




St John-at-Hampstead Church by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 12, 2012)

A bit misty this evening




A bit misty by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Nov 12, 2012)

Church from Clissold Park by dweller88, on Flickr

the colours were a bit wrong when I stitched the photos together, and instead of a normal BW I came across this OTT processing


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 13, 2012)

Autumn has best sunsets


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 14, 2012)

Sony A200 DSLR.  Sony DT 35mm SAM prime


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 14, 2012)

Kodak Retinette IIA (circa 1960 viewfinder).  Agfa Vista Plus ASA200 35mm film.  Scanned negative.


----------



## dweller (Nov 15, 2012)

Thursday Afternoon by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Nov 15, 2012)

Thursday Afternoon by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Tankus (Nov 15, 2012)

really like that one dweller ...(wet glass background ?)

some from a week or two ago (Porta de la Cruz)

I sat where the geezer is on the left ...watching the guy fish ....wondering what the odds were of this being my first _snuff shot ....'twas not to be ...._got bored and very wet after an hour


----------



## Tankus (Nov 15, 2012)

water spots on the camera





pilot whale watching 

saw more than a few 

heh..... everyone looking the wrong way 















got a bit rough ......4 pukers on our boat .....the record is 8


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 16, 2012)

Autumn.
Sony A200 DSLR.  Sony DT AF 35mm F1.8 prime. Some Gimp 2.8 post process.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 16, 2012)

dweller said:


> Church from Clissold Park by dweller88, on Flickr
> 
> the colours were a bit wrong when I stitched the photos together, and instead of a normal BW I came across this OTT processing


 
This looks like an IR shot


----------



## weltweit (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## dweller (Nov 16, 2012)

Tankus said:


> really like that one dweller ...(wet glass background ?)
> 
> some from a week or two ago (Porta de la Cruz)
> 
> I sat where the geezer is on the left ...watching the guy fish ....wondering what the odds were of this being my first _snuff shot ....'twas not to be ...._got bored and very wet after an hour


 
Great shot in your following post of that fisherman nearly washed away with the seagull flying.
In my photo the wet glass background is just the effect of out of focus light coming through branches in the distance. I had the aperture wide open.


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 17, 2012)

Tankus said:


>


Fucking ace


----------



## Tankus (Nov 18, 2012)

heh..... one of around an hours worth of  chance  

Mt Teide (12000 ft)















Los Gigantes in the (torrential) rain 





turds running down the street as sewers failed


----------



## Kippa (Nov 18, 2012)

Here are two photographs that I took from Carlisle.

Carlisle Cathedral HDR





Our Lady and St Joseph's RC Church HDR





As usual you can get the 18megapixel jpegs for free at my deviant art account here : http://kippa2001.deviantart.com/


----------



## Firky (Nov 18, 2012)

weltweit said:


> .


 
Very George Shaw. 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/artanddesign/video/2011/mar/09/george-shaw-baltic-video


----------



## cybertect (Nov 18, 2012)

Friday evening by the river




Murky in town tonight by cybertect, on Flickr

and at Crystal Palace this afternoon




National Sports Centre by cybertect, on Flickr




National Sports Centre by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 19, 2012)

Walking through Rotherhithe


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2012)

You should add that to the photo comp, Lucy.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 19, 2012)

Lucy Fur said:


> Walking through Rotherhithe
> View attachment 25218


 
That's the underpass at the junction of St James's Road and Jamaica Road, isn't it?

Taken a few shots there myself


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 20, 2012)

cybertect said:


> That's the underpass at the junction of St James's Road and Jamaica Road, isn't it?
> 
> Taken a few shots there myself


Yep, Started of by the Brunel Museum in Rotherhithe and then just followed my nose down to London Bridge. Turned off from the river here to cider up    Really fun walk, lots of little bits of old history and stuff to be found.


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 20, 2012)

Love is like a butterfly. Another rainy miserable day here, with sod all to do except photograph the gf, and some poxy paper butterflies from Poundland. Life can be bloody terrible.


----------



## dweller (Nov 20, 2012)

Went a bit autumn crazy on Hampstead Heath last Sunday with four manual lenses
OM 50 1.8, OM 135 3.5 Vivitar 28mm 2.8 (close focus) and 6mm CCTV




looking up by dweller88, on Flickr




copper grows on trees by dweller88, on Flickr




crisp colour by dweller88, on Flickr




Oak by dweller88, on Flickr




loner by dweller88, on Flickr




Heath Strollers by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Nov 20, 2012)

This photo I entered into November's competition has hit the elusive explore on flickr and now made it amongst the select few interesting 
 shots on the Flickr Camera Finder page for the G2 camera. Feeling proud.




last leaves by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Nov 23, 2012)

rainy night coffee shop reflection by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## cybertect (Nov 23, 2012)

A quick snap from Tower Bridge this evening: The Shard has gained a new lighting scheme at its crown.




Shardlight by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Nov 24, 2012)

Learning how to do special effects




light paint by dweller88, on Flickr




light paint by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## badseed (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## dweller (Nov 26, 2012)

shop by dweller88, on Flickr




jesus by dweller88, on Flickr




traffic by dweller88, on Flickr




pyramid by dweller88, on Flickr




window by dweller88, on Flickr




merry by dweller88, on Flickr




hair by dweller88, on Flickr




budgen by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 27, 2012)

Some absolute stunners this month!


----------



## weltweit (Nov 27, 2012)

@dweller88 the first b/w lamp photo, did you paint that with a torch?


----------



## Firky (Nov 27, 2012)

ToothlessFerret said:


> Love is like a butterfly. Another rainy miserable day here, with sod all to do except photograph the gf, and some poxy paper butterflies from Poundland. Life can be bloody terrible.


 
Her farts smell of roses by the looks fo it.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 27, 2012)

Autumn, innit?




Autumn Avenue by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Nov 27, 2012)

weltweit said:


> @dweller88 the first b/w lamp photo, did you paint that with a torch?


 
yeah it was pouring with rain on Saturday so I read about this technique and tried it out.
Just an old torch which was low on batteries. About 5 -10 seconds worth of torch "painting"
The red one was done with my bicycle led light.
I had to darken the blacks and shadows a bit as it was daylight outside.

I did some more later in the evening when it was darker and they came 
 straight out of the camera like this...




dusty fanta by dweller88, on Flickr




electric fingers by dweller88, on Flickr




still bulb by dweller88, on Flickr




red bulb with lines by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Nov 27, 2012)

dweller said:


> yeah it was pouring with rain on Saturday so I read about this technique and tried it out.
> Just an old torch which was low on batteries. About 5 -10 seconds worth of torch "painting"
> The red one was done with my bicycle led light.
> I had to darken the blacks and shadows a bit as it was daylight outside.
> ...


 
I think they are fun, the can esp is very nice.....

I have played quite a bit with painting with flash. I set the camera on a tripod with a small aperture and ISo100 open the shutter in bulb mode then I take the flashgun and go paint my target with multiple flashes from all sorts of directions. Biggest thing I have painted using this method so far is a Honda goldwing:


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 27, 2012)

St Paul's steps silhouette by redspotted, on Flickr

Some film there from my mum's old Canon AE-1 - HP5+ at 1600.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 30, 2012)

The Place, The Shard and the Stone Spike by cybertect, on Flickr




Shard south side by cybertect, on Flickr




Golden Tours X336 NNO by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 30, 2012)

All taken yesterday on a day off with no money:


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2012)

Watergram by simbojono, on Flickr




Water/photogram by simbojono, on Flickr

Just messing about with photograms with my students


----------



## cybertect (Dec 1, 2012)

A couple more night shots. The first is probably best viewed on a black background.




The Thames - Moonlight by cybertect, on Flickr




Dazzle Ship by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 1, 2012)




----------

